# rugby pelham - what do they actually do?



## enchantedunicorn (26 August 2014)

Just wondering if someone can enlighten me about the rugby pelham - its action , strength,what its usually used for and what type of horses go best in it or used on etc. I know they're used to give the illusion of two bits and used with a double bridle or sliphead but, that's about all I know!


----------



## Pinkvboots (26 August 2014)

Depends on the mouthpiece but it works more or less the same as a normal pelham, used mainly for showing but not used so much today, are you thinking of trying one then?


----------



## khalswitz (27 August 2014)

enchantedunicorn said:



			Just wondering if someone can enlighten me about the rugby pelham - its action , strength,what its usually used for and what type of horses go best in it or used on etc. I know they're used to give the illusion of two bits and used with a double bridle or sliphead but, that's about all I know!
		
Click to expand...

Works like a Pelham, ie it has both a poll action (on the curb rein) and a curb action via the curb strap. Gives a truer curb feel if not jointed (I hate jointed Pelhams with a passion personally, and the curb strap struggles to work properly in one!).

The only real difference between a rugby and regular Pelham is that the snaffle ring is loose in a rugby rather than fixed. This makes it look more like a double bridle - rugby swede designed for the show ring, for horses who wouldn't go in a double. Also would not recommend a rugby with roundings - better an ordinary Pelham as less movement.

A Pelham is a reasonably strong bit, but some horses much prefer the curb action over the pure poll pressure in bits like Vienna or Dutch gags. Also, because many Pelhams are straight bars with ports, the tongue relief can be pretty popular.

IME horses that like them have small mouths (double is tricky in a very small mouth) and large tongues, with a preference for curb action. They are very popular for showing, but I would prefer an ordinary Pelham for use jumping with roundings myself.


----------



## enchantedunicorn (28 August 2014)

Hi . thanks for the info I was recommended one for my strong pony and no where seem to say about its action etc. Thanks very much , think I will try him in a variety and see which one's best but, he has got a typical small mouth with a great big fatty tongue and saggy palette !


----------



## khalswitz (28 August 2014)

enchantedunicorn said:



			Hi . thanks for the info I was recommended one for my strong pony and no where seem to say about its action etc. Thanks very much , think I will try him in a variety and see which one's best but, he has got a typical small mouth with a great big fatty tongue and saggy palette ! 

Click to expand...

Trying a variety is always a good move - you won't know what they like until you do! I've discovered that my lads hates poll pressure, especially a true gag action, and whilst he goes ok in a Waterford he actually goes best in a hanging snaffle - he just needed more schooling to get off his forehand to ease off the 'strength'. But I only found that out with trying a few different things!


----------



## abbijay (29 August 2014)

I've never used a rugby pelham as I'm somewhat circumspect about the snaffle action being muddied if the sliphead is not perfectly fitted however I found it very interesting swapping my lad from a traditional (fixed) pelham into a loose-ring (show) pelham. 
I have a very big powerful horse who would lean on the fixed bit but in the loose-ring (without a sliphead) he had nothing to put his weight into on the snaffle rein so meant I could really lighten up on the curb use.


----------



## Green Bean (13 May 2020)

Sorry to resurrect an old post but any views on the rugby pelham, is it still allowed for showing?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 May 2020)

Green Bean said:



			Sorry to resurrect an old post but any views on the rugby pelham, is it still allowed for showing?
		
Click to expand...

It's still allowed they are just hideous! 

If you want all the leatherwork but only 1 mouthpiece look for a Show Pelham.


----------



## Green Bean (13 May 2020)

Thanks Elf On A Shelf! Hadn't noticed they were an option, so much better than an ordinary pelham for showing!


----------



## conniegirl (13 May 2020)

Still allowed yes but a lot of judges hate them, they look awful


----------



## Pinkvboots (14 May 2020)

I don't like them horrible heavy clumpy bits much prefer a normal Pelham or a double for showing.


----------

